# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Subtropical Storm Alberto Forecast Discussion Number 10

## sbhonline

Issued at 400 PM CDT Sun May 27 2018

More...

----------


## GeorgeD

May I humbly ask why we are polluting the forum with a storm that is hundreds of miles away and is not predicted to get anywhere near St Barts???????

----------


## didier

> May I humbly ask why we are polluting the forum with a storm that is hundreds of miles away and is not predicted to get anywhere near St Barts???????



polluting? have you not seen the other thread about intriguing weather in 2018?  you must be kidding me, the other thread has gotten tons of replies about events elsewhere, mostly by the guy that started the thread..........so lets get real here.  this thread I am hoping is to shut down the other thread.......lol.  hopefully it will work.

----------


## GramChop

> May I humbly ask why we are polluting the forum with a storm that is hundreds of miles away and is not predicted to get anywhere near St Barts???????



This storm could very well be in the path of forum friends imminently traveling to St Barth.  The head's up is appreciated, IMHO.

----------


## GeorgeD

If you do not know your local weather.............I do not think that is sbh's  problem.

----------


## GeorgeD

Who is doing this to this fine forum? Cancel his/her rights to post. This reminds me of a locust swarm. Where is the forum post with all the responses? Just for fun I might like to comment. We are not the world's weather channel.
GeorgeD

----------


## KevinS

The first post in this thread links to one of the automated feeds on tropical cyclones which are put out by the NHC.  What I've seen last year and this year is that Webmaster JB has expended a lot of effort in learning how to capture those automated feeds, and selectively post them in the Storm Tracker forum.  The automated feed information is posted out here as soon as it is provided.  There are at least a dozen more files with additional information available in the automated NHC feeds.  I don't know which of those JB will choose to auto-post if they potentially impact SBH, but I'm happy to wait and see.

In the big picture, as the season progresses, I think that those who are interested in tropical weather impacting SBH more directly will find value in the automated feed posting.

I agree that this present storm is no threat to SBH.  However, there are SBHOnline members who I know on the Gulf Coast who would normally be traveling to SBH at this time, and others who I expect to see in St Barth in about a week.  If they're not finding it elsewhere, then I'm sure that the information being posted is of value to them.

For those who aren't interested in these posts, the Mark Forums Read link is a tool which I use, and which may interest you.

----------


## andynap

> Who is doing this to this fine forum? Cancel his/her rights to post. This reminds me of a locust swarm. Where is the forum post with all the responses? Just for fun I might like to comment. We are not the world's weather channel.
> GeorgeD



Hey George for your information the person doing this to this fine forum is our ADMINISTRATOR. You should keep up. After all 234 posts in almost 16 years...

----------


## GramChop

> If you do not know your local weather.............I do not think that is sbh's  problem.



 Why so bitter, GeorgeD?  Are you not yet familiar with the Mark Forums Read (affectionately referred to in these pages as MFR)?  Namaste, by the way.

----------


## GeorgeD

Excuse me, but there is no "bitterness," Just an interest in not wasting space over a non-event for SBH. You are correct Andy I do not post a lot but did as the silly 1-10- plus entries were interfering with more interesting and informative information from others. 
\
Yes Andy I am questioning the "administrators" goals and objectives with this plugging and meaningless deluge. I do not post often, but when I do it is normal to support SBHONLINE.  Should I now post daily Pittsburgh weather reports in case someone from here might be going to St Barts? Maybe you should report daily Philadelphia reports, that would be really interesting.

Watch this for St Barts weather:
http://meteo-sbh.com

George

"

----------


## didier

> Excuse me, but there is no "bitterness," Just an interest in not wasting space over a non-event for SBH. You are correct Andy I do not post a lot but did as the silly 1-10- plus entries were interfering with more interesting and informative information from others. 
> \
> Yes Andy I am questioning the "administrators" goals and objectives with this plugging and meaningless deluge. I do not post often, but when I do it is normal to support SBHONLINE.  Should I now post daily Pittsburgh weather reports in case someone from here might be going to St Barts? Maybe you should report daily Philadelphia reports, that would be really interesting.
> 
> Watch this for St Barts weather:
> http://meteo-sbh.com
> 
> George
> 
> "




again, what you find interesting and what others find interesting are obviously different.  I like this automated information.  I hated the thread about the intriguing weather.  different strokes as they say.  If you don't like it george, don't go to storm information...,very simple.

----------


## stbartshopper

Weather information that may affect St. Barth travelers does belong on the Forum, in the weather section, as it is here. If you don't want to read about the weather then don't go to the weather section.

----------


## didier

keep this info going

----------


## didier

we need more updates on weather.

----------


## KevinS

The NHC has made it's last updates on Alberto.

----------


## didier

oh, thats too bad

----------

